# DIY soil scrog



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 26, 2012)

I figure this might be helpful to people wanting to do some sort of scrog in soil and have a removeable and transportable small screen. Feel free to help expand on it or ask questions.

With the way my closets are set up I don't have a whole lot of space and  so I decided to do a scrog grow to spread out the canpoy to fill the 2'x6' area well. I needed to move the plant form my preveg area to my full veg/flower room. I went through Hemp Goddess' DIY scrog thread for her hydroponics set up and applied it to soil and my needs to be able to move the pots around.

For this set up I used a 10inch pot thats 9.5in deep. 
I used about 10ft of PVC but I bought 15ft to allow for cut errors.
The fittings are 1/2" that seat in 3/4"

You will need:
FITTINGS:
8- 90deg bend fittings
4- Tee fittings
4- 45deg angle fittings

BASE PIPE PIECES:
2- 9 3/4" pieces
2- 3 1/2" Pieces
4- 1 1/2" Pieces

TOP PIECES:
2- 12" Pieces
2- 9" Pieces
4- 8 1/2" Pieces
2- 3 1/2 Pieces

*Steps for Base*

Your pipe pieces will vary for the size pot you will use. I used a 11in wide pot for this so I had a 5inch square for the base. 

The 1 1/4" pieces will join the cornet joints and the Tees as shown in the picture.

The 3 1/2" pieces will just join the corners together. 

The 9 3/4" pieces are set to just above height of your pot (in this case mine was 10") The bottom square is an inch "tall" so you have to remember that when measuring for your pieces that go to the top of your pot. My base ended out at 10 3/4" total height.

*Steps for Top piece*

My closet is exactly 24" wide and I plan on placing two of these side by side in the closet so my screen is slightly under 12" wide. 

The two 9" pieces connects to the corner pieces. (the two corner pieces without the pipe measure 3inches when butted against eachother so this will give me roughtly 12" wide over all length)

The four 8 1/2 Pieces attach to the tees and corner pieces giving the overall length about 20".

The 12" pieces that connect on the verticle part of the tee will connect to 45 degree connections (make sure you face them to point inside). This holds the screen about a foot above the dirt.

Then attach the 3 inch pieces into the 45 degree fittings that attached to the 12" long pieces and put your other two 45 degree angle fittings on the other end makign the holes point straight down at. (*Make sure these holes line up with the verticle pipes comming up from the base this is where they will connect)*

After the top is built just ziptie your screen of choice to the top and your ready to test it out.

What I need to do is have my clones start out in a preveg room that doesnt have the size to keep these screens on them from the start. I didnt glue the top part to the base that sits just above the dirt in the pot because I needed the space. 

When I throw the plants into the other veg/flower room I will put the screen on the base and fasten the top down to the base when I need to put it on and start training. I will be putting about 4 of these in the flower room to give me enough room to work with the plants. I'm still in construction of my grow closets so I won't have a grow for a few months.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't think about putting the base inside the pot.  I was thinking of just making a square the size of the inside of the tent.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 26, 2012)

I had that idea too, my dilema was that my space is soo cramped width wise was that I needed to make the screen in different segments to be able to move them easier.

 I'm excited to fishish up my room and get things up and rolling to see how this setup works. and since the screen isnt attached to the base of the PVC im going to drill holes in the bottom 45 degree joints all the way through and put some pins in there to keep the plant from pushing the screen up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that it is a really good idea to be able to move the plants and screen together.  Thanks for your adaptation to a soil grow.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 26, 2012)

"put some pins in there to keep the plant from pushing the screen up."

Great idea.  I was concerned about the top lifting up.


----------

